# Im looking for a machine to use at home..



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

Off topic:

Hey guys! First post, so a bit of self introduction then ehh?

My name is Antony, im a student at college, and im a part-time[even though i do 18odd hours] fully trained barista at Starbucks..!







[i know, i can hear the 'boo'ing now.] And coffee master too!

Anyways, Im looking for a manual espresso machine, that i can use at home to create the perfect cappuccino like i can behind the bar at work. Now, you all probably know Sbux use automatic machines, well, i'd rather use and learn howto use a manual machine; all the ones ive looked at [in the argos cat.] are pretty good looking, but lack a decent steam wand!

So, basically, i'm looking for

-manual machine

-decent steamwand[no need for built in auto thermostat]

-single and doubleshot capable

-constant rate/temp of steam

-obveously, a pretty cheap system, nomore than £150? [give or take]

And then I'd be looking for a decent grinder, although I have access to one at work just for now..[Not to mention the free bag of coffee everyweek!!]

Ok, so, any help would be wonderful!

And if you guys are in Basingstoke pop into the Starbucks outside and come in for a coffee!

Thanks

Ant


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Right, firstly you will be shouted out, as everyone always insists on grinder first. However, for a really good set-up, grinder and machine, I think you need to spend £300 for both. If you have a machine without a grinder, you will just frustrate yourself, as you won't have the ability to change your grind to match the machine etc.

However... I'll let my advice roll on... machine.. Gaggia Classic. You can get one for £150, second hand or new if you're lucky. They are great machines, can be modified as you learn more about them, and create a damned good shot of coffee. Single and double shots are easy, the steam arm is good (once you know how to do it) and there's a lot of people to give you advice on them (inc. me).

Grinder wise, look for a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly on ebay. You can normally pick them up for between £120 and £200 online, and they are well worth it.

Just a brief bit of advice there, feel free to pick any of our minds.

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Chris. The Gaggia Classic is a great starter machine. Also, if you have any of the old Starbucks Barista model lying around at work, they got sterling reviews on Coffeegeek. As for a grinder, the Super Jolly is a great grinder, and the Compak home model (can't remember the name off the top of my head) is a good choice, and can be picked up cheap on Espressoparts.com

As for being a Starbucks Barista, there's no problem with that. The Coffeemasters I've spoken to seem to know what they're on about, and if you're on this forum and looking for a manual machine then you're obviously as much a coffee nut as the rest of us


----------



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, i'm working tonight, so will have a look at how much the Barista will cost me [also gives me chance to have a go at a bit of latte art!]; Ive looked at the Gaggia website, and they have 'Nearly New' refurbished models, although they don't give much of a product description, i guess the rest is down to looking at the reviews on Coffee Geek?

Most of the reveiws on the Barista are good, sounds promising, and many have said its a good starter machine..

Hmm..

Cheers

Ant


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Antony

Don't let anyone give you grief for working at Starbucks. You're very welcome here at Coffee Forums UK !

Starbucks has actually helped the UK Coffee industry get to where it is today.

The Gaggia Classic is a sound investment, as are Rancilio Silvia's.

If you do get a Gaggia Classic then I would suggest a Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand upgrade as it is much more versatile than the stock Gaggia steam wands.

You may wish to look on ebay for the older Gaggia portafiliters as they are much more solid than the latest offerings which feel flimsy and much different to your commercial models. The older portafilters were also sold with commercial machines and are interchangeable.

You're right to look at grinders and I would sugest going for the best you can afford.

If you are working to a budget then the Iberital MC2 (doser and doserless models same price) which retails online from £99 plus shipping and will be perfectly adequate.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

Since others have already given really good ideas, I'll not say the same thing again.









I suggest you buy a naked portafilter, the ones without the bottom and spouts, which allows you to observe the shot directly and you can "see" the problems easily.

It's quite expensive to buy so if you can get a workshop to cut the bottom away for you, it should be quite economical. It costed me around 6 pounds here but I'm not sure about the pricing in the UK

Welcome!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Neo. Once you've got the basics down the naked portafilter is a great tool to ensure you get an even extraction. I got on just recently and it's really helped me fine tune my tamping practices. Fantastic bit of kit. A good tamper is also hugely useful. The one we use at work (a bumper) is slightly too small, so I bought myself a Reg Barber, and the difference is huge. It's a bit more of a luxery, but it's worth saving up for.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

The especially wonderful thing about naked portafilters, is when you go back to spouts, the difference is massive. I've switched back to spouts to get used to them again, and the streams are more even, consistent, and there is a marked improvement in the espresso.

I actually prefer the espresso from spouts, it seems smoother, and I prefer the more compact crema.

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the look of a naked portafilter, but I agree, the spouts look so elegant, and the crema is more even, and takes over the espresso less than it does with a crotchless.


----------



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

Well. i have a small [crappy] grinder at home.. that i can use for now.. [its not that bad] and after a while practising ill get a fine grind..

as for machine.. i can get a Gaggia for ~£179, but i can get the Starbucks Barista for ~£150.. both machines look the same, have the steam wand[v. important for me] and im a bit confused what to do.. the starbucks machine claims it can do 4mins solid steam on one tank.. hmm. i guess its just down to the astetics?

Also, on this very subject, a couple were in my store earlier today asking about espresso machines, cus they wanted to buy one.. so i talked about my Quest for an Espresso Machine [lol] and they wernt sure if they wanted a steam wand, or a throther, so i told them to go down to Whittards of Chealsea and see how they do [as they do demonstrations (Y)]

-Ant

So.. Starbucks barista, or Gaggia Classic?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

If I were honest, I wouldn't touch a starbucks home machine. However, this isn't based on any knowledge of them. The gaggia classic is a fantastic machine. Can't really fault it.

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I admit, the new Starbucks machines don't look to be up to much, but the old Barista model was apparently quite good. And yeah, I've heard reviews of the Gaggia from a few people and they all say it's a great machine. The La Marzocco GS/3 is meant to be good as well though...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mixed reviews on the Starbucks Barista Coffee Machines

They are not at all hard to use but you must ensure they are primed and bled after each use.

I have seen the instructional videos that come with these machines - easy to follow as well.

Personally I would choose Gaggia for upgrades and availability of parts and service.

Bargains can be had if you search the right sites.


----------

